# I still have my foster baby



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

You have a very big heart! I have no experience with this, but I hope it all works out. Lil is lucky such a kind person found her


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Leo's Mom said:


> I have never fostered a dog before. Is what I am feeling normal? Has anyone ever walked this path before?


You are doing a great, great thing. Thank you for picking up a dog on the side of the road. That is how Dottie ended up coming to live with us; a coworker's wife saw her running along a heavily congested road in Fort Worth TX, dragging a leash.

You may never know the story behind this dog's running. It's good to look for signs in the area that you found her, and since you have put some signs up, be careful about giving away too much info to anyone who calls to inquire. Let them do the talking. There are people out there who claim lost dogs, only to sell them for research. That is not an urban legend.

It sounds like Lil could have been tied outside. The owners may have been out of town for the holiday weekend. It sounds like she hasn't had much interaction with loving people. It is good that you and Patrick are taking it slowly with her. Patience is key.

On Christmas Day, Karen and I (and Dottie and Barrington) picked up a dog who was running right up the middle of a busy residential road not far from our home. He was a cute Boxer-mix pup, and we ended up taking him home with us for a while. We ended up driving him back over to the area, where we saw a couple who were driving around slowly. I pulled up beside them and asked if they were looking for a dog. The woman's eyes lit up and she said "YES!" I wasn't being a hardcase or anything, but I asked her to describe the dog; he was in the backseat with Karen, out of sight. You can't be too careful, and she was grateful that we were protecting her dog.

Are you seriously thinking about keeping Lil? That would be great! However, if you are indeed considering her to be a foster dog, it's a good idea to affiliate with a local rescue group. The main reason is liability, but rescue groups also provide some excellent structure for screening applicants. 

We've fostered Goldens for the past six years, and we've always worked with groups except for one dog last Spring who was in serious trouble at a kill shelter. He was (still is!) a Golden/Shepherd mix, and we just grabbed him outta the shelter and fostered him for six weeks, teaching him the basics and interviewing potential adopters. That situation had a storybook ending with Wiley finding the perfect family, but I won't foster without a group again.

Be prepared to get very attached to Lil as you teach her the basics of housetraining and obedience. Ask Cheena and Leo and Maddy and any other dogs you may have to help you with showing Lil the routine. You'll grow a strong bond, because she will trust you completely. You'll need to know a lot about her in order to place her with the right family. Be sure to tell her that she is visiting, unless you are keeping her forever...in that case, go crazy, pull down all those "found dog" signs and celebrate and tell Lil she's HOME!!!

Good luck. You have saved this dog's life. Please keep us posted.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have walked this path over 100 times... and it's a beautiful journey. Bless you for taking her in. She's a lucky girl.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I tend to think if her collar was that tight she might have been out there longer than we would like to think. 

Check your local laws, animal control can tell you what they are, but in my county, when you do this for a stray-and keep them for more than 3 days you are considered by the law the legal owner. 

I think it is very smart of you to keep her semi isolated until she gets into the vet. I wen't through a whole parvo scare --turned out of be a horrible case of whip worms-thank god-with my first foster. Of course I had to have Julie tested again to make sure she did not pick them up. That kind of stuff gets expensive. You might still consider talking to a breed rescue group, they get discounts on vet care which can sure help, esp if the baby turns out heart worm positive-a real issue here in the warmer climates. 

So have you picked out a name yet?


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> You have a very big heart! I have no experience with this, but I hope it all works out. Lil is lucky such a kind person found her


Exactly. I wish there were more people in this world such as you. Amazing. I really hope it all gets better


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

*Update on Lil*

We went to the vets this morning. Lilly has a very bad case of whip worm, hook worm and round worm. She tested negative for heart worm, lyme and something else that required a blood test. They feel that she is a little small for her age. Probably mostly due to the worms. The Dr. also feels that she has been loose for longer then we originally thought. Past that all else seems to be good. This evening we are going to introduce all my babies. I am not going to let them be together unattended, but a little play time seems to be ok.

After the first round of worming medicine passes I am going to start crate training. That should be interesting. She does not like the crate at all.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Leo's Mom said:


> After the first round of worming medicine passes I am going to start crate training. That should be interesting. She does not like the crate at all.


How old is your foster again sorry? It might be a lil bit difficult but everything should work out nicely. Thanks for the updates. Hopefully over time things will keep getting better.


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice Lil play on words!! 

Best we can tell is somewhere around 6 or 7 months. Her front adult teeth all puppy teeth are gone but the back teeth are just crowning. I forgot to tell everyone that she had gained 3 1/2 pounds since the day we picked her up!!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Leo's Mom said:


> I forgot to tell everyone that she had gained 3 1/2 pounds since the day we picked her up!!


I think thats great. Should mean she is happy and adjusting nice.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

She is such a lucky dog you found her!


----------



## Selena (Dec 26, 2006)

I am so happy Lily found you! I know this story will have a happy ending for all of you. When will you stop searching for the owners?


----------



## raeanne (Nov 12, 2006)

Some of our best dog friends that have been in our life are those that 'came' to us... were dropped off, lost and wandering. I am sure you will find this true of Lily too.. Good luck and God bless you for taking her in.


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

I think you are doing the right thing... remember dogs come into our lives to teach us something then they leave.. maybe your learning something new!!


----------



## RummysMummy (Jan 1, 2007)

Did you ask the vet to check for a micro-chip?

edit: nevermind that...I saw the post from when you found her...LOL


----------

